# Oil warning ..is 5w 40 ok with my car



## alimurat (Jan 23, 2019)

Hi, I got a 1.8 tfsi tt 2011 which gave an oil warning yesterday. It is in 58500km. I have the castrol 10w 40 which i bought for my old vehicle in 2018 and never used. Would it be all right if I put it a bit may be half a liter and then later buy a castrol 5w 30 and do change the oil wirh the filter.
I dont know which oil the previous owner used but he said he just changed it with filter. And i used about 5000 km till then.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

It will be fine. Adding a liter of 10w-40 won't hurt anything.
Modern oils can be mixed without issue. Recommend that you use a synthetic oil though.


----------



## chrisj82 (Jun 15, 2012)

I use millers 5 40 but might be worth checking your oil strainer


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I assume the oil warning was low level.
504/507 5w-30 is the recommended spec but 5w-40 will be O.K. for topping up in an emergency, just replace oil & filter more frequently if using this for topping up.
Personally I'd buy the correct spec.
Hoggy.


----------



## John949 (Apr 12, 2017)

5W-40 is actually a 'better' oil in terms of viscosity than a 5W-30 as it has they have the same viscosity at low temps but the -40 has a higher viscosity at high temps. Google multi-grade oil if you want to know what the numbers mean. The 504/507 bit is all about the additives and the longevity of the oil. To a first approximation, you can use a 'cheaper' oil if you change it more often. I'm sure one of cars had two oil specs depending on how you set up the service interval counter, just can't remember if it was the TT.

As soon as I posted this I remembered. It was on Comma's website

https://www.commaoil.com/products/resul ... :2#a626849

They recommend 5W-40 if you use the shorter service intervals.


----------



## BlackTipReefShark (Jun 1, 2016)

i set a monthly reminder of my phone to 'check oil'

topping only when the light comes on cant be good


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

While we're on the subject of oil, can anyone clue me in on the difference between oil for a turbo diesel engine and oil for a petrol engine?

Are they significantly different?

Can I use one oil for both (synthetic)??

I had always assumed it was the viscosity that was the major factor in oil selection.


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

Don't know the technical details of this, but 7 years ago I had a VW turbo diesel and the VW recommended Castrol LL oil came in a gold coloured container with a black top, whereas the equivalent Castrol oil for the petrol engines had a red top.
The most recent Castrol I bought for my TT 2.0 TFSI (VW 504/507) has a red top and states suitable for petrol, diesel and hybrid engines.
















Apologies for picture quality, but if you enlarge on bottom of labels suitability can be seen.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Apparently modern oils that are suitable for diesel & petrol engines have extra zinc as an antiwear property & an extra additive to deal with the soot that contaminates the oil in a diesel & it appears over the years catalytic converters have changed to cope with these extra additives. 
Hoggy.


----------



## alimurat (Jan 23, 2019)

Thank you all for the comments, i didn't want to risk anything and bought a 1 lt 5w 30 castrol (not edge).

Now for the main change which one do you recommend?
Shell is much more cheaper than castrol?

4lt shell hx8:
https://m.n11.com/shell-helix-hx8-synth ... medium=cpc

A 5lt different shell ultra pro it says:
https://urun.n11.com/motor-yagi/shell-h ... P189945988

Add castrol edge 5lt:
https://www.hepsiburada.com/castrol-edg ... 0000019GHZ


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Correct Audi spec is 504/507, common oils of correct spec are Castrol Edge Titanium 5w-30 & Mobil 1 ESP 5w-30.
Not all 5w-30 oils are 504/507 spec. 
If your 5w-30 Castrol oil was not Edge it won't be the correct spec of 504/507 but is still usable for topping up.
Hoggy.


----------



## alimurat (Jan 23, 2019)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Correct Audi spec is 504/507, common oils of correct spec are Castrol Edge Titanium 5w-30 & Mobil 1 ESP 5w-30.
> Not all 5w-30 oils are 504/507 spec.
> If your 5w-30 Castrol oil was not Edge it won't be the correct spec of 504/507 but is still usable for topping up.
> Hoggy.


Ohh i added 1 lt of non edge castrol 5w 30 i hope it wont be a problem. 1 lt isn't that much?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

alimurat said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Correct Audi spec is 504/507, common oils of correct spec are Castrol Edge Titanium 5w-30 & Mobil 1 ESP 5w-30.
> ...


Hi, It'll be fine as long as you haven't overfilled it. Don't wait for the low level alarm in the future check frequently.
Hoggy.


----------



## Byron65 (6 mo ago)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, I assume the oil warning was low level.
> 504/507 5w-30 is the recommended spec but 5w-40 will be O.K. for topping up in an emergency, just replace oil & filter more frequently if using this for topping up.
> Personally I'd buy the correct spec.
> Hoggy.


Hi Hoggy, 
So would Mobil 1 esp 5w/30 oil for a complete oil change on my diesel 2016 MK3 cuna tt please.
Thanks Hoggy


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Byron65 said:


> Hi Hoggy,
> So would Mobil 1 esp 5w/30 oil for a complete oil change on my diesel 2016 MK3 cuna tt please.
> Thanks Hoggy


Hi, Yes, that will fine as it's 504/507 spec.
Hoggy.


----------



## Byron65 (6 mo ago)

Thank you so much


----------

